# Moving to sports city, help?



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am quite close to finalizing a studio in sports city. I just found out the 'chiller' is not included as part of DEWA but billed separately by the building. I wanted to know an approximation of how much would the chiler bill be if lets say I keep it on 24/7 considering its a studio? All previous posts I found were relatively old. Would appreciate help from people in a similar situation who can guide from their own experiences.

Thanks


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

if I may ask how much you are going to pay for the studio?

as I live in a studio 40k per year chillder free in sports city.

edit: a friend lives in a IMPZ studio spends around 200-300AED Ii think on chiller.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I spend approx 250-300 per month (less in winter, much more in Summer - but it balances out to approx that) for a reasonable sized 1 bed in Sports City.

Never had the thermostat below 22 degrees, and mostly its 24 degrees when needed!


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

Average 200-300dhs /month


----------



## 06042161 (Feb 20, 2016)

200-300 a month with Emicool for a large 1 bed in sports city - on 24 degrees on all day and night except between 7.30am-6pm 5 days a week.


----------



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone, that seems like a reasonable estimate.

@nagib_91 Its a fully furnished studio 550 sq ft in the spirit. They are asking for 55/yr


----------



## assid (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am considering sports city / discovery gardens as a place to purchase and move into with my wife. I currently live in Discovery Gardens on rent, so already know the traffic situation etc.

How is sports city ? Is it mostly bachelors ? Are there enough super markets , restaurants etc. Ready malls ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

assid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering sports city / discovery gardens as a place to purchase and move into with my wife. I currently live in Discovery Gardens on rent, so already know the traffic situation etc.
> 
> How is sports city ? Is it mostly bachelors ? Are there enough super markets , restaurants etc. Ready malls ?


I'd say Sport City is more family orientated. It's definitely NOT like Disco Gardens. There's quite a lot in Motor City literally 5 mins away.


----------



## assid (May 26, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> I'd say Sport City is more family orientated. It's definitely NOT like Disco Gardens. There's quite a lot in Motor City literally 5 mins away.


Unfortunately the wife doesn't drive as of yet. Hopefully that should change some time soon. Are ready cabs easy to come by?

I am told the quality of construction is better in sports city, expecting to have a viewing some time soon

I am planning to drive by there on friday, but I am not sure how much I can learn from just 1 day, on the day most people are in doors.

Also any idea if loans are available for "Elite" buildings.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

assid said:


> Unfortunately the wife doesn't drive as of yet. Hopefully that should change some time soon. Are ready cabs easy to come by?
> 
> I am told the quality of construction is better in sports city, expecting to have a viewing some time soon
> 
> ...


I am not sure what it exactly means, but I have heard that the Sports City buildings are leasehold and not freehold (in any case, there is no true freehold in Dubai). Another thing for you to find out about in case you want to purchase.


----------



## assid (May 26, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I am not sure what it exactly means, but I have heard that the Sports City buildings are leasehold and not freehold (in any case, there is no true freehold in Dubai). Another thing for you to find out about in case you want to purchase.


rsinner Are you sure on that information?? I checked, and i found another forum with a similar post, saying that sports city is free hold. Although it was originally released as leasehold.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

first time I am hearing sports city is leasehold. I think you are confusing it with Green Community - DIP.


----------

